# Bringing the dead to life in CGI: the Uncanny Valley



## Jeffbert (Dec 19, 2016)

[Spoilers for Rogue One!]

*Star Wars: Rogue One and Hollywood’s trip through the uncanny valley* (Gizmag article) has some interesting thoughts, among them, knowing that actors such as Peter Cushing died long ago, does it affect our enjoyment of the film, in which his CGI likeness appears? I do not expect to see this film at the theater, but rather, on DVD, streaming or Cable. Thus, the picture quality not to mention, size will be much different.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2016)

Added spoiler alert - I want to know nothing about this film before I see it, thank you.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 20, 2016)

SO SORRY!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 20, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Added spoiler alert


Quite right!

Some of us were unaware of 



Spoiler: spoiler



Peter Cushing's demise....


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 21, 2016)

Ursa major said:


> Quite right!
> 
> Some of us were unaware of
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Peter Cushing *the actor* died in 1994  at age 81; had he lived, I doubt at over 100 years of age, he would still be acting.  Nevertheless, I am sorry his death is news to you, & sorry I mentioned it


----------

